# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 219

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #219 for the week January 04 - 17, 2011.

*In This Issue*

Edubuntu Council UpdatesUbuntu Translations Interviews: Daniel Nylander (Swedish Translation Team)Ubuntu Developer Interviews From the Ubuntu Rally, Dallas TexasAsk Ubuntu now on TwitterUbuntu User DaysMaking Ubuntu More PersonalJames Scott Remnant: Leaving CanonicalUbuntu StatsLo``Co NewsLaunchpad NewsUnity Bitesize Bug ReportQuickly Tutorial for Natty: DIY Media PlayerUbuntu Hardware Issues Poll - ResultsBright, light and beautiful!How to contribute to Network``Manager (or nm-applet)Ask``Ubuntu reaches 6000 questions - 13000 answers - 8000 users - 60000 votesHebrew and Arabic on trackIn The PressIn The BlogosphereFeatured Podcasts/VideocastsWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsMonthly Team Reports: December 2010Upcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and SecurityUWN Sneak Peek

*General Community News*

*Edubuntu Council Updates*

The Edubuntu Community welcomes new council member Marc Gariépy and thanks former council members Jordan Ericksson and Richard Johnson for their time and contribution to the project.  Other changes include council and quorum numbers.

In other Edubuntu updates, Jonathan Carter posts about Edubuntu Live. "During the last development cycle we launched Edubuntu Web``Live, which uses a Drupal module to create remote users on an application server and connect the user via NX, " said Carter in his 'Edubuntu Live Welcome' post (http://jonathancarter.org/2011/01/10...-live-welcome/).

For more information go to:  http://ubuntu-news.org/?p=3247

*Ubuntu Translations Interviews: Daniel Nylander (Swedish Translation Team)*

Daniel Nylander discusses the various projects in addition to the Ubuntu Swedish Translation Team he helps with translations and includes projects such as GNOME, GIMP, Debian, Xfce, LXDE, VLC, and Virtual``Box.  Nylander also discusses how he came to be involved with Ubuntu Translations and the Lo``Co Team he is involved with.  He also outlines where the Swedish Translation Team needs help and what is the most rewarding part of helping with the translation effort.

To read the full interview go to: - http://ubuntu-news.org/?p=3250

*Ubuntu Developer Interviews From the Ubuntu Rally, Dallas Texas*

The Ubuntu Platform Team Rally (formerly know as a Sprint)took place in Dallas, TX last week.  While the teams were there the Ubuntu Community team took the opportunity to gather various video interviews with the some of the developers who were there.  Ahmed Kamal (http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2011/0...as-sprint.html) and Jorge Castro (http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2694835733) write about these interviews on their blogs.

Ubuntu Developer Diaries: Translations - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7gIDkq6oT8Ubuntu Developer Diaries: Server Team - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWNjzwci5e8Ubuntu Developer Diaries: Software Center - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiOU2mL4UT0Ubuntu Developer Diaries: Jason Warner - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcZb98Rtl4YDeveloper Interviews: David Barth (Unity) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5zhcYHazGw

*Ask Ubuntu now on Twitter*

Jorge Castro announces Ask Ubuntu's new Twitter account, @Stack``Ubuntu. The account publishes questions based on "interestingness", so you won't get flooded with every new question that gets asked.

More information can be found at: - http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2715608430

*User Days*

Ubuntu User Days is scheduled for January 29-30, 2011 and there is still a need for presenters.

For more information on how you can present or attend please go to: http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/?p=310

*Making Ubuntu More Personal*

Jono Bacon talks about the education and assessment processes and procedures in the Ubuntu Community.  He discusses some of his objectives and growing the community-wide personal experience through highlighting personal experience, encouraging more and more mentoring, and building a culture of trust.

"So what is my goal with this blog entry," asked Bacon? "I really have no fixed goal other than sharing some of my thoughts recently," he continued. "This is something I want to have a discussion in the community about, and I welcome your (constructive) feedback and ideas. How can we create more experiences that feel personal, social, and like someone cares about your success in our community," said Bacon in conclusion on his post.

More information can be found at: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/01/07/...more-personal/

*James Scott Remnant: Leaving Canonical*

In this post, James Scott Remnant (keybuk) talks about how he came to work for Canonical, how Mark contacted him about working for Canonical and some of the experiences he has encountered during his time at Canonical.  From flying on Mark Shuttleworth's plane, the very first UDS, and even "no-name-yet".  Remnant also discusses his future at Google.

To read the full post go to: http://netsplit.com/?p=398

*Looking for a quick way to help Ubuntu Weekly News?*

Elizabeth Krumbach talks about all of the work that goes into preparing an issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter. She also explains several easy ways for people to get involved and help out with finding and summarizing stories.

More information on how you can help can be found at http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3883

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (80533) + 167 over last weekCritical (38) - 13 over last weekUnconfirmed (45528) + 477 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (UK) (4386) - 1029 over last week
 2. Spanish (8694) +1122 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (29977) +1430 over last week
 4. French (39560) +3446 over last week
 5. Turkish (51387) +6707 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Gnome Power Manager Needs Major Improvement - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26938/Drives and partitions could be set up to be auto-mounted selectively. - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26946/Users may be daunted by Unity - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26927/Libreoffice in 10.04.2 LTS (Lucid Lynx) - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26959/Sometimes I want to Merge, sometimes I want to replace - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26949/

Gnome Power Manager Needs Major Improvement - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26938/Gnome Power Manager Needs Major Improvement - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26938/Need video out while laptop lid is closed - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26910/
Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*Ubuntu Hour in Maracaibo*

Cesar Sevilla describes the successful Ubuntu Hour that was held in Maracaibo. They gave out Ubuntu 10.10 CDs as gifts to the attendees, and they made plans for future Lo``Co events.

More information is available at http://cesarsevilla.wordpress.com/?p=421

*Ubuntu Hour Lake Forest, January 13th*

Nathan Haines announces that the next two Lake Forest Ubuntu Hours will take place on Thursday, January 13th and 27th from 6pm until 7pm at the Panera Bread at 23592 Rockfield Blvd., Lake Forest, CA. Anyone in the area and curious about Ubuntu is encouraged to attend.

More information is available at http://nhaines.livejournal.com/58304.html

*Launchpad News*

*New Launchpad Rollout: Please Put Translations on Hold for a Bit*

David Planella explains how the new Launchpad update adds better upstream imports. However, he requests that while a migration script is being run that translators refrain from translating upstream projects in order to prevent them from reverting to suggestions. He also notes that no translations will be lost while the script is being run and that only upstream projects are affected, translation of Ubuntu packages can continue as normal.

More information can be found at http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/?p=898

*Team polls restored, but future is unclear*

The Launchpad developers have temporarily restored team polls due to several Ubuntu teams requiring them. Currently, they are evaluating several options such as changing the interface and providing the information needed for teams to use external voting services.

More information can be found at http://blog.launchpad.net/general/te...ure-is-unclear

*Tracking PPA download statistics*

Launchpad has now added the ability to use the API to get information about who is using a PPA. They hope to make this information available in the web interface at some point as well. Fabien Tassin prepared a blog post (http://ftagada.wordpress.com/?p=69) demonstrating how to access these statistics.

More information can be found at http://blog.launchpad.net/?p=1889

*The Planet*

*Jorge Castro: Unity Bitesize Bug Report*

Jorge Castro keeps the community up to date on Unity in these weekly reports.

Report for 4 January 2011 - http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2599048417Report for 11 January 2011 - http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2703...for-11-january

*Rick Spencer: Quickly Tutorial for Natty: DIY Media Player*

Rick Spencer talks about the information he is writing a chapter in the Ubuntu Developers Manual. This chapter Spencer explains is about how to use media in your applications and will cover playing a system sound, showing an picture, playing a sound file, playing a video, playing from a web cam and composing media.

"I created an app for demonstrating some of these things in that chapter, " said Spencer. "After I wrote the app, I realized that it shows a lot of different parts of app writing for Ubuntu."  Spencer then list those part of the process.

More information can be found at: - http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/20...diy-media.html

*Collin Pruitt: Ubuntu Hardware Issues Poll - Results*

Collin Pruitt summarizes the results of his poll (http://collinp.com/index.php/2011/01...e-issues-poll/)  about the types of hardware that still experience issues with Ubuntu. He also explains why he believes this should be an area of focus for developers instead of making the desktop look nice.

More information can be found at:  - http://collinp.com/?p=520

*Canonical Design Team: Bright, light and beautiful!*

The folks at Canonical explain how the next release of Ubuntu will have 3 non photographic wallpapers. They also explain how users can go about submitting wallpapers for inclusion in Ubuntu and announce their new site (http://art.ubuntu-owl.org/). The deadline for any wallpaper submissions is 13 March 2011.

More information can be found at: - http://design.canonical.com/?p=16147

*Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre: How to contribute to NetworkManager (or nm-applet)*

Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre talks about the importance of submitting test cases for Network``Manager. He also explains how users can go about working on bitesize and wishlist bugs to fix small and annoying issues that they might have.

More information can be found at:  - http://blog.cyphermox.net/2011/01/ho...anager-or.html

*Ralph Janke: AskUbuntu reaches 6000 questions - 13000 answers - 8000 users - 60000 votes*

Ralph Janke announced that Ask``Ubuntu has reached another milestone of 6,000 questions, just a mere 3 months after being launched. He also includes several other interesting statistics about the site.

More information can be found at:  - http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/conte...rs-60000-votes

*Bruno Maag: Hebrew and Arabic on track*

Bruno Maag from the Canonical Design Team talks about some of the challenges they have faced with the Hebrew and Arabic versions of the new Ubuntu font. He also notes that they are making very good progress, and thanks to a lot of help, they hope to have everything ready for the upcoming Ubuntu release.

More information can be found at:  - http://design.canonical.com/?p=16495

*In The Press*

*Canonical Discusses Banshee Decision*

Linux Pro Magazine Online interviews, Jason Warner, Ubuntu Desktop Manager for Canonical, about the whys of the Banshee decision.

To read the full interview go to: http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Onli...nshee-Decision

*Mark Shuttleworth Says OpenStack and Eucalyptus in Ubuntu 11.04*

In this video interview, Canonical Chairman and Ubuntu Founder, Mark Shuttleworth discusses Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud, and the inclusion of both Open``Stack and Eucalyptus in Ubuntu 11.04, Natty Narwhal release, with Dell's cloud computing evangelist, Barton George.

The news article can be found out: http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Onli...n-Ubuntu-11.04

To see the video go to: http://bartongeorge.net/2011/01/11/m...and-openstack/

*Ubuntu isn't replacing OpenOffice.org with LibreOffice ... yet*

Brian Proffitt writes, "Canonical developer only said the packages were there for evaluation."

http://www.itworld.com/open-source/1...orts-premature

*In The Blogosphere*

*Sandbox changes name to become Arkose*

Stéphane Graber announces the new name for his Sandbox project. The project is now known as Arkose, which is a much more unique name, and should be easier to find in searches.

More information can be found at:  - http://www.stgraber.org/?p=124

*Nautilus with libkibi*

Benjamin Drung shows off some screenshots of Nautilus running with libkibi, his implementation of the new units policy. He also provides links to install the modified nautilius package from his PPA.

More information can be found at:  - http://overbenny.wordpress.com/?p=302

*New tool to check support status of dependencies*

Martin Pitt talks about his "new check-mir script into ubuntu-dev-tools version 0.110, which walks through all build and binary dependencies, checks if they are in main/restricted, also considers alternative dependencies, and create a report with a few hints."

More information can be found at:  http://www.piware.de/?p=431

*Featured Podcasts/Videocasts*

*Full Circle Podcast 15: Im in the Mood for Dancing*

In this episode, Brainstorms, FUD and Media Players.

To download this episode go to:

Ogg Format - http://fullcirclemagazine.org/podpre...p15_120111.oggMP3 Format - http://fullcirclemagazine.org/podpre...p15_120111.mp3

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2011/0...d-for-dancing/

More information can be found at:

*Lococast.net - Episode 10: Break time over, back to work!*

IntroEventsUbuntu HappeningsBooksShow Music

Show notes can be found at: http://lococast.net/To download cast go to: http://media.lococast.net/lococast_20110107.mp3

*Ubuntu Development with Daniel Holbach*

This is the link to the Daniel Holbach's Ubuntu Development videocasts. Daniel takes the community through the 'ins and outs' of the Ubuntu Development process.

If you missed the last episode you can find it at: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11995483

Daniel's Blog can be found at: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/

For more information about Ubuntu Development with Daniel Holbach go to:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu...daniel-holbach

*Ubuntu Translations with David Planella*

This is the link to the David Planella's Ubuntu Translations videocast and blog. David takes the community through the 'ins and outs' of Ubuntu Translations.

If you missed the last episode you can find it at: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11994915

David's Blog can be found at: http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2...ure-this-week/

Translation Tutorials: how to start translating Ubuntu - http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/?p=864

For more information about Ubuntu Translations with David Planella go to: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu...david-planella

*Ubuntu Server/Cloud News with Ahmed Kamal*

Ubuntu Server news storm - Check out Ahmed's interview with Dustin Kirkland. Take a sneak peak into Ubuntu Server's future directions. The server team is working on some pretty exciting technologies for the natty release and later.

Ahmed's Blog can be found at: http://foss-boss.blogspot.com

The video interview can be found at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWNjzwci5e8

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

03 Jan 2011 Stable Release Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/.../2011-01-03-SR
04 Jan 2011 Kernel Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2011-01-04
07 Jan 2011 Release Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2011-01-07
14 Jan 2011 Release Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2011-01-14
17 Jan 2011 Stable Release Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/.../2011-01-17-SR

*Monthly Team Reports: December 2010*

This section provides links to various monthly Ubuntu Team Reports. The reports are a way to quickly get an overview of the work that is taking place in the different parts of the community.

The full December 2010 Team Report is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/December2010

*Ubuntu Governance*

==== Americas Regional Membership Board ====

The approval results from the December 17th Americas Membership meeting are as follows:

Jason Gerard De``Rose (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JasonGerardDerose | https://launchpad.net/~jderose)

==== IRC Council ====

Team Report

  *New ops appointed for #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-ops, mentors assigned

  *IRCC nominees list sent to CC

  *Shell Policy draft (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ShellPolicy) done (yet unapproved)

  *Liased with freenode about ways to improve the network (continuing work)

Meeting minutes

December 11, 2010 (Full log (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/11...ng.html#t20:01))

Volunteering for duties and time management within the IRCC

Brief discussion on delegation

Ubuntu IRC Council not responsible for all core channels

ACTION: jussi and Pici to draft proposal for inter-council co-operation to maintain project channels

Give ubottu editing privileges to all who are operators in a core channel

Decided by vote to give all ops in core channels editing rights, with the exception of those on probation

Add information on the recent increase of spam and that it should be ignored by users, to the #ubuntu topic

Decided by vote to add "ignore spam" info to #ubuntu topic

ACTION: Pici to add

*Ubuntu Development Teams*

==== Xubuntu Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/TeamReports/10/December

*Ubuntu LoCo Teams*

==== Asturian Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsturianTeam...ts/10/December

==== Australian Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTe...ts/10/December

==== Belgian Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...ts/10/December

==== Catalan Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/...ts/10/December

==== Greek Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GreekTeam/Te...ts/10/December

==== Hungarian Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HungarianTea...ts/10/December

==== Ubuntu Ireland ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/Te...ts/10/December

==== Nicaraguan Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NicaraguanTe...ts/10/December

==== Swedish Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/...ts/10/December

==== Ubuntu United Kingdom LoCo Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/TeamReports/10/December

==== United States Teams ====

===== Ubuntu California =====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...ts/10/December

===== Ubuntu Chicago LoCo Team =====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChicagoTeam/...ts/10/December

===== New York State Team =====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/...ts/10/December

*Additional Ubuntu Teams*

==== Ubuntu Accessibility Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibilit...ts/10/December

==== Ubuntu Classroom Team ====
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/Te...ts/10/December

==== Ubuntu Women ====
http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage#December

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Tuesday, 18 January 2011*

==== Asia - Oceania RMB Meeting ====

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 11:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...ds/AsiaOceania

==== Community Council Meeting ====

Start: 11:00 UTCEnd: 13:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation:  #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Server team IRC meeting ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation:  #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of time of publication

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-desktop on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd:  18:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of time of meeting

==== App Review Board Meeting ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Agenda

==== LoCo Council Meeting ====

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda

*Wednesday, 19 January 2011*

==== Ubuntu Cloud Community and Q+A Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd:  16:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-cloud on freenodeAgenda: None listed as of time of publication

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2011/0119

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd:  20:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation:  #ubuntu-quality on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Accessibility Team meeting ====

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-accessibility on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibilit.../MeetingAgenda

*Thursday, 20 January 2011*

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 13:30 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: Introductions, Review team charter, Organize first UX activity and Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Xubuntu Community Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings

*Friday, 21 January 2011*

==== Americas Regional Membership Board Meeting ====

Start: 01:00 UTCEnd: 02:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...oards/Americas

==== Natty Weekly Release Team meeting ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

==== Ubuntu SpeechControl Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: http://openetherpad.org/speechcontrol

*Saturday, 22 January 2011*

None listed as of time of publication

*Sunday, 23 January 2011*

==== Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcC.../MeetingAgenda

==== Ubuntu Gaming Team Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of time of publication

*Monday, 24 January 2011*

===== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 18:30 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up.

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04 and 10.10*

*Security Updates*

USN-1042-1: PHP vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-1042-1USN-1009-2: GNU C Library vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-1009-2USN-1043-1: Little CMS vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-1043-1USN-1042-2: PHP5 regression - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-1042-2

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

php5 5.1.2-1ubuntu3.21 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ry/012892.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

lcms 1.16-7ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ry/012603.htmlphp5 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ry/012604.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

None Reported

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

lcms 1.18.dfsg-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ry/012559.htmlphp5 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ry/012560.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

lcms 1.18.dfsg-1ubuntu2.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ry/012103.htmlphp5 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ry/012104.htmlat 3.1.11-1ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ry/012105.htmldebootstrap 1.0.20ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ry/012106.htmlunattended-upgrades 0.55ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ry/012107.htmlec2-ami-tools 1.3-45758-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ry/012108.html

*Ubuntu 10.10 Updates*

lcms 1.18.dfsg-1ubuntu2.10.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009145.htmlphp5 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009146.htmlec2-ami-tools 1.3.49953-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009147.htmlpython-django-piston 0.2.2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009148.htmlncmpcpp 0.5.2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009149.htmletckeeper 0.48ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009150.htmlpython-apt 0.7.96.1ubuntu11.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009151.htmlnautilus 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009152.htmlxserver-xorg-video-savage 1:2.3.1-2ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009153.htmlpristine-tar 1.03ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009154.htmlxserver-xorg-input-evdev 1:2.3.2-6ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009155.htmltransmission 2.05-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...ry/009156.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*UWN Sneak Peek*

This is a collection of links that were not summarized in this issue yet were interesting links:

Bazaar team: bzr-pipelines demo video - http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/bazaa...3/6Rk_Bwdedqc/Smackerel of Opinion: Firmware Test Suite for Ubuntu 11.04 - http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmac...untu-1104.htmlApplication menu support update for Thunderbird - http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2773759942Chromium translations explained: part 1 - http://ftagada.wordpress.com/?p=105Libre``Office Now Available in ppa for Ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04 - http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/conte...-1010-and-1004FOSDEM Ubuntu Meet up - http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/01/0...buntu-meet-up/Ubuntu Unleashed 2011 Edition - http://matthewhelmke.net/?p=1297Install Speed Dreams 2.0 Alpha 2 in Ubuntu, Now With Multiplayer Support and Much More - http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/insta...in-ubuntu.htmlTaking a break from Ubuntu - http://nicam.ch/uncategorized/taking...k-from-ubuntu/Ubuntu and the price of Unity - http://www.h-online.com/open/feature...y-1156110.htmlWhy Is Canonical Selling An Ubuntu Branded Keyboard With A Windows Key? - http://digitizor.com/2011/01/04/why-...a-windows-key/Details Emerge on Ubuntu-Powered Tablet - http://www.pcworld.com/businesscente...ed_tablet.html"Windows 8" will run on ARM natively, Microsoft says - http://www.betanews.com/article/Wind...ays/1294268873Evolution of Ubuntu Over the Years - A Brief History - http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/e...ars-brief.htmlAngry Birds May Come To The Ubuntu Software Center - http://techie-buzz.com/foss/angry-birds-ubuntu.html15+ Useful App``Indicator Applets For Ubuntu - http://maketecheasier.com/15-useful-...ntu/2011/01/07Nook Color Gets Ubuntu! - http://www.xda-developers.com/androi...r-gets-ubuntu/Use Ubuntu To Convert Movies For Android - http://www.muktware.com/a/35/379/07/2011/643Ubuntu Adds Sparkle to Nufront Laptops at CES - http://www.pcworld.com/businesscente...ps_at_ces.htmlUbuntu Runner's Guide: Using Garmin Forerunner & Nike+ with Ubuntu - http://www.muktware.com/a/58/379/07/2011/6405 Ubuntu free addicting games you've probably never heard of - http://houcemhachicha.blogspot.com/2...mes-youve.htmlInstall Ubuntu On Nook``Color - http://www.dkszone.net/install-ubuntu-on-nookcolorHow to Install Ubuntu on Nexus S Natively [Guide] - http://www.ithinkdiff.com/how-to-ins...atively-guide/
http://techd.in/mods/google-nexus-s-now-gets-ubuntu/

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerLiraz SiriLyz KrumbachNathan HandlerAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

